# MacAllister Mac 2 Pressure Washer - Foam Lance



## Bertie (May 14, 2007)

Does anyone know if the Autobrite foam lance fits this pressure washer? I bought it from B&Q before I found DW and discovered the foam lance


----------



## Bertie (May 14, 2007)

this one...
Link


----------



## Sav (Jan 9, 2007)

I see there is a few Foam injection heads now available from auto-bright . Is there still nothing that will fit my Mac pressure washer to foam the car?

Does anyone have one of these pressure washer from B&Q?

http://s7ondemand4.scene7.com/is/servlet/izoom/BandQ/0000003643693_001c_v001_zp?&

or do you think i could buy this thinking that the screw in conection from the machine will be like the Mac one?
Replacement hose and standard gun, suitable for all Karcher K1-K4 series domestic pressure washers.

http://www.screwfix.com/prods/63396...rcher-Pressure-Washer-Hose-Hand-Gun-Set-K1-K4

http://www.espares.co.uk/product.aspx?id=538247&WT.mc_id=aw00001&source=aw

Did this problem ever get solved...I'm in the same boat


----------

